# Getting it out there



## colinmccarthyphoto (Dec 23, 2013)

just wanted to see what people may think of this or have any thought on what i should do differently, http://colinmccarthyphoto.bigcartel.com/


----------



## Braineack (Dec 23, 2013)

my thoughts on you trying to sell snapshots online as some sort of professional?   you don't want them.


----------



## colinmccarthyphoto (Dec 23, 2013)

not sure on what you mean about this?


----------



## Designer (Dec 23, 2013)

As a commercial website, you're not quite there.  I see only two photographs, neither of which is memorable, and the prices for each.  

I suggest a more complete portfolio of excellent photographs, displayed large enough to see some detail, the quality of the prints explained thoroughly, shipping information, and if you offer any other photographic services.  

Good luck!


----------



## theambitiousstranger (Dec 31, 2013)

Designer said:


> As a commercial website, you're not quite there.  I see only two photographs, neither of which is memorable, and the prices for each.
> 
> I suggest a more complete portfolio of excellent photographs, displayed large enough to see some detail, the quality of the prints explained thoroughly, shipping information, and if you offer any other photographic services.
> 
> Good luck!



This! I would also add an about page but right now, I'd completely forget the website. Just go out and expand your portfolio, improving your photographic skills. Setting up a website comes relatively far along the road so I'd wait until you're absolutely sure you're good enough!


----------



## amolitor (Dec 31, 2013)

The site design itself is nice. Simple, to the point. Not a wad of stupid pages that you'll never update, just the pages that are necessary.

I assume the pictures are just samples and that you have more pictures to sell?

Good luck, but there's a LOT of people out there selling pictures, prints, whatever. Your marketing plan should include a great deal more than a web site. The web site should just be the ultimate destination to which the rest of your marketing effort drives likely buyers, mostly.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 31, 2013)

Braineack said:


> my thoughts on you trying to sell snapshots online as some sort of professional?   you don't want them.


Lighten up Francis!  Why not try making some productive suggestion as to how the OP could improve?


----------

